# Carrollton Texas Family and Portrait photographer - Come say hi!



## gkinney (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello there, saw that I could actually post a legitimate link to my site in this forum and so I am doing my shameless plug .

I live and work in the Carrollton Texas area. I am a self taught photographer. 

Please feel free to stop by and have a look at some of my work; Family Portrait Photographer in Carrollton


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 10, 2011)

Ouch.  Looked at your website, sat through the slideshow.  The only one I thought was good was the kid in the truck.

As far as your page...


> Please ta take a moment and look over my portfolio and don't hesitate to contact me for any and all your photography needs.
> 
> Gray



If I were you, I would work on your photography and your proofreading before you start putting out your 'shameless plugs'.  No telling how many clients that one has cost you.


----------



## gkinney (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for catching that, I have corrected that spelling error and will look over the rest of the site. Spelling has not been my strong suit.

Thank You for the other critiques as well.


----------

